# Remote desktop logs?



## logical1 (Jul 14, 2008)

is there anyway to see whos connected to your server through remote desktop?

like from an out side ip? anyone kno?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

sure, terminal server manager.

its in rdp-tcp connection under server name. The details are in that connection's information screen


----------



## logical1 (Jul 14, 2008)

bilbus said:


> sure, terminal server manager.
> 
> its in rdp-tcp connection under server name. The details are in that connection's information screen


can u direct me to it? control panel that kinda thing?


----------



## zuma (Sep 28, 2008)

Control panel, administrator tools, TERMINAL SERVER MANAGER
This will only show you who is active and how long active, idle....or who has disconnected recently. I don't think you can tell where they came from, LAN or Thru router.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

It will show the wan address if connecting from outside


----------

